# Black Prince



## Fairfield

Taken on the Clyde in 1985 before she was altered sailing out to Torquay. :hey:


----------



## pal8125

I remember her coming to Torquay


----------



## richardm

My favourite cruises were on here. She was small enough that you got to know people and the crew in classic Fred Olsen mode were always smiling.

I sailed on her during her farewell season and the last night (a formal one) we hade the hotel ,manager on the table for dinner - a great last memory.

Richard


----------



## Dickyboy

I used to see a lot of her in the late 60s. Often in Las Palmas & Tenerife. I always liked the look of her, though she reminded me of a ferry.


----------



## Frank P

Dickyboy said:


> I used to see a lot of her in the late 60s. Often in Las Palmas & Tenerife. I always liked the look of her, though she reminded me of a ferry.


In the Summer she was a ferry,.... Bergen - Newcastle

Cheers Frank......(Thumb)


----------



## Dickyboy

Frank P said:


> In the Summer she was a ferry,.... Bergen - Newcastle
> 
> Cheers Frank......(Thumb)


I didn't know that Frank. Something I've learned today


----------



## Frank P

Dickyboy,

In the Summer she was called "Venus" and in the Winter she was the "Black Prince"

Cheers Frank


----------

